# Fall River police seek auxiliary officers



## kwflatbed

Fall River police seek auxiliary officers
Posted May 15, 2016 at 12:00 PM

FALL RIVER - The Fall River Police Department is accepting applications for the next volunteer Auxiliary Police Officer training class scheduled to commence the first week of June.


----------



## Bloodhound




----------



## Tango_Sierra

Testing 1,2,3,3,2,1


----------



## Goose

OMGWTFBBQ


----------



## Sooty

Who let the Russian BOT in?


----------



## mpd61




----------



## CCCSD

All your Bases Belong US!


----------



## Goose

CCCSD said:


> All your Bases Belong US!


Someone set us up the bomb


----------



## USAF286

Hi Charles


----------



## Kilvinsky

The Crop circles have shown that winter is several ounces of meat in a space heater usually around 0622 hours on a Monday
.

I think my post is just as relevant.


----------



## CCCSD

Kilvinsky said:


> The Crop circles have shown that winter is several ounces of meat in a space heater usually around 0622 hours on a Monday
> .
> 
> I think my post is just as relevant.


See...THIS? This I understand.


----------



## Kilvinsky

Concise and to the point! I don't mince words


or meat.


----------

